# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour đi biển Lăng Cô Huế, Du lịch biển Lăng Cô – Huế, giá rẻ

## anhsaomoitravel

Tour du lịch biển Lăng Cô – Huế
(Chương trình: 3 ngày 4 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)
Huế với cảnh đẹp thơ mộng của sông Hương, núi Ngự luôn là đề tài muôn thủa của thơ ca, nhạc họa. Huế là niềm tự hào của dân tộc, là Cố Đô còn lại với những dấu tích vàng son của thời kỳ phong kiến và cũng là nơi chứng kiến sự ra đi của vị Hoàng đế cuối cùng của Việt Nam. Huế với những cung điện, đền đài thành quách, cung cấm huyền diệu, những điệu hò, điệu múa cung đình tạo nên bản sắc văn hoá đậm nét, hương vị đậm đà và âm thanh sâu lắng, thấm sâu vào tâm hồn du khách để mà bất cứ ai một lần đến Huế chẳng dễ gì quên
 Chương trình chi tiết:
Đêm ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Huế 
- 19h00: Quý khách tập chung tại điểm hẹn hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel khởi hành đi Huế. Quý khách lên xe vào Huế. Nghỉ đêm trên xe.  (Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi tàu hoặc máy bay từ Hà Nội).
Ngày 01: Thăm quan Cố Đô Huế     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
- Sáng: 08h00 Quý khách đến Huế, Xe đưa quý khách đi thăm Lăng Minh Mạng, tiếp tục đi thăm  Lăng vua Tự Đức nằm giữa rừng thông bát ngát thơ mộng phù hợp với tính cách lãng mạn của Vua Tự Đức, tiếp tục thăm Lăng Vua Khải Định với kiến trúc văn hoá Đông Tây tinh xảo. 
11h30: Về khách sạn nhận phòng, Ăn trưa nhà hàng.  
- Chiều: Xe đón Quý khách  tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh). Cuộc hành trình đưa quý khách thăm Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII. Tiếp tục tham quan Nhà vườn Phú Mộng, một kiểu nhà kiến trúc đặc trưng của xứ Huế.
- Tối:	20h00 Xe đón quý khách đưa suống bến thuyền lên thuyền nghe ca Huế và thả đèn hoa đăng trên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng chảy giữa lòng thành phố Huế.
Ngày 02: Huế - Lăng Cô           (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
- Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do dạo chơi thành phố Huế, đi chợ Đông Ba mua đặc sản, quà lưu niệm về cho người thân và bạn bè.
-	11h30: Ăn trưa xong, quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, xe đón quý khách đi Lăng Cô, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách tự do tắm biển
-	Tối: Tự do dạo chơi ngắm biển Lăng Cô dưới ánh trăng.
Ngày 03: Khám Phá Nét Hoang Sơ Của Biển Lăng Cô (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
-	Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng. 09h00: Trả phòng khách sạn, tạm biệt biển Lăng Cô, xe đưa quý khách về Huế. Ăn trưa tại Huế.
-	Chiều:  Xe đưa quý khách đi mua sắm tại chợ Đông Ba, trung tâm thương mại TRàng Tiền. Quý khách tự do  dạo bộ tham quan Thành Phố Huế.
-	17h00: Xe đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành về. nghỉ đêm trên xe.
Ngày 03: Hà Nội
-   07h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ!
* Giá bao gồm: 
- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*, tiện nghi  tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Mức ăn: 90.000đ bữa, 6 bữa chính, 3 bữa sáng 30.000đ/bữa.
- Ca Huế sông Hương: Thuyền Rồng, Nhạc Công, Ca sĩ + Thả hoa đăng cầu may.
- Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình (vé vào cửa lần 1)
- Hướng dẫn viên City Huế tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
- Nước uống trên xe.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa: 10.000.000 VND/ khách / vụ
* Giá không bao gồm: 
- Vé tàu/ vé máy bay khứ hồi. Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn,.. và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
- Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

